# Dynamic based on GPU temperature fan control does not work



## CHfish (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi!
I really love the ATI Tool but with my Asus Radeon X800 dynamic based on GPU temperature fan control doesn't work. 
It does read the correct temperature and I may (manually) set every percentage.
I'm using ATItool v0.26

Thank you for any suggestions!

CHfish


----------

